
100 Oldest Domain Names and Their Current Status - macittuna
https://blog.dofo.com/oldest-domain-names/
======
macittuna
First ever domain was registered in 1985. Many others were kept being
registered since then. But what are the first used domains up to these days?

Almost all of the first registered domains were the ones registered by
companies to reach out to potential clients. Registering a personal domain and
setting up a personal website was not very popular at that time. Some of the
companies that registered these domains were sold, some went out of business,
yet some of those domains are still being used by their first registrars. In
fact, it is possible to encounter some of those domains on some domain sales
platforms.

One of the most interesting aspects of these domains is that some of them have
not changed their homepage since day one. You may feel nostalgic on your first
visit to these websites.

We have ignored some of the extensions on the list. If we were to count the
domains with .edu extensions that were registered for every higher education
institution during the inception of the internet, we would end up with a
meaningless list of identical entries.

Overall, when we look at the ownership status of the domains, we see that 53
of them still belongs to their first owner. On the other hand, while 24 out of
47 domains have changed hands directly, 23 of them did through the acquisition
of the company that owned the domain.*

What is surprising is that 5 out of the 100 hundred domains in the list are on
sale as stated on domain sales platforms, as well as their respective
homepages. In other words, if you are willing to pay enough money, you may own
one or several of the 100 oldest domains of the history of the internet.

Those domains that are not on sale and have no public record of sales history
are generally the ones used by old companies for their official websites. We
may say that established technology companies like HP, Intel and IBM are among
these. Additionally, we notice that some domains have been welcoming their
visitors with the same homepage for quite some time and look abandoned.

See the list: [https://blog.dofo.com/oldest-domain-
names/](https://blog.dofo.com/oldest-domain-names/)

